# My DIY Pedicure!



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a picture of the pedicure I did last night! Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

That's really neat!! How did you do the white band? By hand or with a guide (little strip of paper)?


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

I did it by hand hun! I've got quite a steady hand and those guides usually end up a bit messy on me lol!

PS my feet aren't jaundiced or anything! Just the light of the camera lol!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 20, 2006)

You did a great job!


----------



## semantje (Jun 20, 2006)

very professional!! looks great


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 20, 2006)

that looks pretty good!


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2006)

good job! very neat! so, when will you be taking customers?


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

He he Thanks Monnie! !! I was going to do beauty but then had a sudden change of heart before I went to college. Wish I'd have done it although the pay is rubbish it was my most favourite thing ever!

Thanks everyone! I know it's an odd thing to share but I was quite proud of it lol!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

how cute! you did it so well.

you have cute feet, too. i got the UGLIEST mofos ever lmao


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* how cute! you did it so well.
you have cute feet, too. i* got the UGLIEST mofos ever lmao*

Aww thanks hun! 
lol I bet you haven't!


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* I did it by hand hun! I've got quite a steady hand and those guides usually end up a bit messy on me lol! You're talented! I think it's so hard to draw a perfect line!


----------



## Andi (Jun 20, 2006)

wow I donÂ´t think I could do such a straight line, I even manage to mess up a french mani/pedicure when I use those strips. thatÂ´s why I threw them away.

oh and you do have really pretty feet!!

LOL at JenniferÂ´s ugly mofos. I donÂ´t think IÂ´ve ever seen really ugly feet on a girl, thatÂ´s more like a male domain


----------



## LVA (Jun 20, 2006)

wow!! very pretty .. wish i could draw a straight line like that


----------



## KellyB (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2006)

amen for being cheap!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* wow I donÂ´t think I could do such a straight line, I even manage to mess up a french mani/pedicure when I use those strips. thatÂ´s why I threw them away.oh and you do have really pretty feet!!

LOL at JenniferÂ´s ugly mofos. I donÂ´t think IÂ´ve ever seen really ugly feet on a girl, thatÂ´s more like a male domain

I agree! I have to do mine again and SoON! lol!

Great job btw! lol! I am iimpressed!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome job Vanessa!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 21, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 21, 2006)

You did a great job


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 21, 2006)

it looks fabs. lol @ mofos! haha..i have ugly feet .my second toe is longer than the big one. i hate that.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

Good job, I love doing my feet French pedicure!


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 22, 2006)

great job


----------



## Pauline (Jun 22, 2006)

Your tootsies look fab, you've done a Great job!!! Will you do mine???


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks so cute! I looooove love love a french tip on toes!

BTW you have cute feet! hehe


----------



## nikky (Jun 22, 2006)

good good job. it pays to know how to do it yourself.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 22, 2006)

Great job! I also like french tip on toes.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 23, 2006)

wow your feet look great my hands are way too shaky for that


----------



## michko970 (Jun 24, 2006)

you did an amazing job! looks just like it was done in a nail salon! great job


----------



## sheilarose (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* He he Thanks Monnie! !! I was going to do beauty but then had a sudden change of heart before I went to college. Wish I'd have done it although the pay is rubbish it was my most favourite thing ever! 
Thanks everyone! I know it's an odd thing to share but I was quite proud of it lol!

You did a gorgeous job on your feet. Wow!!! You can do mine anytime. The line was so straight, almost like you used a ruler.
Sheila Rose


----------

